# Problema al conectarme al WIFI

## carlos88c

Buenas tardes  e experimentado problemas para poderme conectar a internet desde mi tarjeta rtl 8191Se, pues logre que la reconozca el sistema y demas pero a la hora de ejecutar:

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop 

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop 

killall -9 wpa_supplicant 

killall -9 wpa_cli 

killall -9 dhcpcd

y despues esto

wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i wlp3s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

me sale esto al final

EAPOL External notification  EAP Success=0

EAPOL External notification  EAP fail=0

EAPOL External notification  portcontrol=auto

Not configuring frame filtering BSS 00:00:00:00:00 is not a Hotspot 2.0 Network

nl80211: Authentication reuqest send succesfully

nl80211: Drv Event 10 (NL80211_CMS_NEW_STATION) received for wlo1

nl80211: New Station 74:b5:7e:16:2a

muchas gracias por su atención espero me puedan ayudar muchachos pues el equipo lo tenia configurado y listo pero me toco formatear y ahora no se que hice mal

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos88c wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> nl80211: Drv Event 10 (NL80211_CMS_NEW_STATION) received for wlo1
> 
> ...

 

Parece que tu dispositivo de red inalámbrica ha recibido el nombre de wlo1. Prueba con:

```
wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i wlo1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d 
```

----------

## carlos88c

Muchas muchas gracias por responderme, si tambien lo probe con wlo1 pero me sale el mismo error, e buscado en documentación y no encuentro el error.

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Device_drivers

Las rtl819SE necesitan un firmware.

Yo te aconsejaría que comprobases todos esos puntos especialmente el tema WPA.

----------

## carlos88c

las firmware ya las instale es mas me reconoce las redes inahalambricas alrededor pero lo unico que no puedo es conectarme a ninguna, los modulos del kernel estan cargados y todo esta bien pero este ultimo asunto no, por favor ayudame

----------

## cameta

Mira que te da el comando dmesg. (es para confirmar si los dispositivos se cargan adecuadamente y no hay errores con los firmwares)

Pero por lo que comentas parece más algún problema de configuración.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Networking/Wireless

Lee esto atentamente.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> pero lo único que no puedo es conectarme a ninguna

 

Tan solo te has de conectar a la tuya, el resto si están encriptadas y no tienes la contraseña difícilmente vas a poder hacerlo.

Asegúrate de que tengas la contraseña de tu wifi bien.

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver amigo carlos88c te sugiero que veas/leas los apuntes de los mensajes 87, 88, 89, y 90, de esta dirección http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70693&page=6 y tomes muy buena nota.

Espero que lo consigas, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## carlos88c

Muchisimas gracias  a Cameta y Luciernaga por su tiempo y respuestas, solucione el problema re instalando wpa_supplicant y por alguna razon iniciando dbus. muchas graciasss!!! ahora tengo es un problema con el audio el cual no e podido resolver pero abrire otro post.

----------

